# Obesity in a tank



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I took a close look at my tetra/cory community tank today and found that my tetras are looking pudgy again. I have been careful with how much I feed them and noticed that my tetras have learned to peck at the sinking food pellets that I use for the cories. :-?

I know I have to fast everyone, again, since my tetras are being pigs, but how can I prevent this from happening when my tetras are munching on the cories food?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You really can't prevent it unless you want to separate them during meals, but since cories are such slow eaters that'll be an all night process.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

my fish ALLL go after cory food. i feed less up top a lot to compensate for the cory food they eat.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

djembekah said:


> my fish ALLL go after cory food. i feed less up top a lot to compensate for the cory food they eat.


That sounds like a good idea. I'll reduce the amount of flake food after the fast.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could also bury the cory food in the substrate. This works especially well if you're feeding something like frozen bloodworms or daphnia. Most tetra won't dig after food.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> You could also bury the cory food in the substrate. This works especially well if you're feeding something like frozen bloodworms or daphnia. Most tetra won't dig after food.


I could try that but it might be a task to find all the shrimp pellets and shove them under the sand with, well, I'm not sure what I would use yet. My hand won't reach the bottom of my aquarium without raising the water over the the sides of the tank. 

You are right about the tetras not digging after food but they sure made an attempt to become bottom feeders to get to those pellets. :|


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've seen a few videos on youtube of people using a turkey baster to inject worms and stuff under the sand for the cories. Those would extend the reach of your arm by about a foot or so.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay. Thanks! I will see if that will help to discourage my tetras from getting to the cory pellets.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of using the turkey basters for my future dojo loaches.

I *think* the feeding up front would be more interesting than whats falling down to the bottom in the back. But with piggy goldfish, you never really know


----------

